# Tolkien influenced by Nan Madol?



## DNeuschulz (Nov 14, 2021)

I stumbled upon this bit of Micronesian mythology from the Saudeleur Dynasty that really resonated with the age old question of "Where did the two Blue Wizards go?"

According to a Micronesian legend, two sorcerers came to the island of Pohnpei and used magic to build the giant fortress of Nan Madol out of basalt blocks. The fortress actually exists, and its archaeological discovery was well within the timeline of Tolkien's life (1923). The thing that really resonated with me was that the names of the two sorcerers are Olisihpa and Olosohpa, which are suspiciously close to Olórin (as close to a "true name" as Tolkien ever gave for Gandalf).

And even though it is Micronesian, the name Nan Madol itself sounds ridiculously Sindarin. Has anybody come across any concrete evidence of a connection?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 14, 2021)

Nope, but it does sound intriguing.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 29, 2021)

DNeuschulz said:


> I stumbled upon this bit of Micronesian mythology from the Saudeleur Dynasty that really resonated with the age old question of "Where did the two Blue Wizards go?"
> 
> According to a Micronesian legend, two sorcerers came to the island of Pohnpei and used magic to build the giant fortress of Nan Madol out of basalt blocks. The fortress actually exists, and its archaeological discovery was well within the timeline of Tolkien's life (1923). The thing that really resonated with me was that the names of the two sorcerers are Olisihpa and Olosohpa, which are suspiciously close to Olórin (as close to a "true name" as Tolkien ever gave for Gandalf).
> 
> And even though it is Micronesian, the name Nan Madol itself sounds ridiculously Sindarin. Has anybody come across any concrete evidence of a connection?


I don't think so but it'd make for an interesting fan fic.


----------

